# NYU dramatic writing funding



## loho (Mar 7, 2016)

Does anyone have any insider info on what kind of packages for funding NYU offers? I know the creative writing department offers a certain amount of full tuition scholarships and was wondering if Tisch does the same?


----------



## Matt Ramphele (Mar 8, 2016)

loho said:


> Does anyone have any insider info on what kind of packages for funding NYU offers? I know the creative writing department offers a certain amount of full tuition scholarships and was wondering if Tisch does the same?



Hey Loho. Well here's the email I received. They seem like they're covering full tuition.


----------



## Adam Lee (Mar 8, 2016)

Does anyone know if the acceptance or rejection letters have gone out for the Dramatic Writing MFA program at NYU?


----------



## loho (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Ramphele said:


> Hey Loho. Well here's the email I received. They seem like they're covering full tuition.


 That's awesome! Are you going to NYU or USC? Or somewhere else?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 10, 2016)

Matt Ramphele said:


> Hey Loho. Well here's the email I received. They seem like they're covering full tuition.



WOW! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!
NYU is notoriously stingy, so you really must have impressed them! You rock!


----------



## Matt Ramphele (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys. I honestly have no idea what to pick between USC or NYU, it's stressing me out a little. I'm trying to find a full course list for NYU, but I'm having a lot of trouble.I'm also still waiting on Columbia


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

Matt Ramphele said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I honestly have no idea what to pick between USC or NYU, it's stressing me out a little. I'm trying to find a full course list for NYU, but I'm having a lot of trouble.I'm also still waiting on Columbia



Depends on your personal goals and interests, but in my mind there is no doubt USC is the superior school out of those two.

Just my two cents


----------



## loho (Mar 11, 2016)

Matt Ramphele said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I honestly have no idea what to pick between USC or NYU, it's stressing me out a little. I'm trying to find a full course list for NYU, but I'm having a lot of trouble.I'm also still waiting on Columbia


If you like nice weather, the ocean, cheaper (relatively speaking) living and more of an emphasis of writing for tv and screen USC is the way to go...plus the contacts are far superior. If you like public transportation, spending 2 grand on a studio or living far from campus but also want the emphasis on playwriting and a less hollywood feel go for NYU. P.S. I totally want to visit Saffa! I have friends there I miss dearly! If you have any LA questions shoot me a message. I've lived her over ten years.


----------



## Matt Ramphele (Mar 12, 2016)

loho said:


> If you like nice weather, the ocean, cheaper (relatively speaking) living and more of an emphasis of writing for tv and screen USC is the way to go...plus the contacts are far superior. If you like public transportation, spending 2 grand on a studio or living far from campus but also want the emphasis on playwriting and a less hollywood feel go for NYU. P.S. I totally want to visit Saffa! I have friends there I miss dearly! If you have any LA questions shoot me a message. I've lived her over ten years.



I've kind of always wanted to live in New York though, because South Africa is sooooo hot. I want a break from that. But I can definitely see how LA is definitely more beneficial for me (in TV writing) and the USC courses also look like they're more industry-adjacent... But at the same time the head of TV at NYU specifically wants me to go there. so... I don't knoooooowwww... It's stressful. :'D


----------



## loho (Mar 12, 2016)

,


Matt Ramphele said:


> I've kind of always wanted to live in New York though, because South Africa is sooooo hot. I want a break from that. But I can definitely see how LA is definitely more beneficial for me (in TV writing) and the USC courses also look like they're more industry-adjacent... But at the same time the head of TV at NYU specifically wants me to go there. so... I don't knoooooowwww... It's stressful. :'D


Yeah that would be a really tough choice. About the weather thing NYC has super gross Summer's because of the humidity and LA has beautiful weather all year round. When it's hot it's usually in the valley or lasts for a couple of weeks at most. But if NYU is offering you a full fellowship and USC is only offering partial it sounds like NYU might be the way to go for you. It's really a tough decision because the two cities and two programs are like comparing a watermelon to an onion or France to South Korea. It's really tough. You have to go with your gut on this one. Too bad you can't visit both and then decide. I'm in the position of having to choose between UCLA, NYU or Austin and NYU is third choice because it's harder living and expensive and I have a daughter but it might suit you. I'm serious when I say let me know of any questions you have about LA though. I'm an LA expert! And good luck! I'm having a tough choice over here between UCLA and Austin!


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

Matt Ramphele said:


> I've kind of always wanted to live in New York though, because South Africa is sooooo hot. I want a break from that. But I can definitely see how LA is definitely more beneficial for me (in TV writing) and the USC courses also look like they're more industry-adjacent... But at the same time the head of TV at NYU specifically wants me to go there. so... I don't knoooooowwww... It's stressful. :'D



Ha! I totes know what you mean. NYC seems like a great (albeit expensive) place to live. But LA is where the industry lives. So yeah, like I said before, it really depends on your goals and priorities.

Like loho said above, in that case you have to trust your gut, or your wallet! 

You mentioned NYU offered you full tuition, how much does the Lucas scholarship USC offered cover? I'm not sure about you personal situation, but I know for me, money would be a decisive factor


----------



## peace. (Mar 25, 2016)

NY is fantasticccccc!!!! Eventhough I'm choosing USC over NYU, NY is a unique city, the energy, the creativity, the culture, the arts....aaaah, I've lived there for years and I attended NYU (the law school, not the film school obviously) and NY is just...NY! Unique, unique, unique!

But I'm with @WriterGirl on this one too, follow you gut or your wallet!  I'm choosing USC because I got a fellowship and because it fits my career goals more and also because as much as I love NY, I love change even more.

Good luck guys in the decision making process!!


----------



## OJNY (Mar 25, 2016)

peace. said:


> NY is fantasticccccc!!!! Eventhough I'm choosing USC over NYU, NY is a unique city, the energy, the creativity, the culture, the arts....aaaah, I've lived there for years and I attended NYU (the law school, not the film school obviously) and NY is just...NY! Unique, unique, unique!
> 
> But I'm with @WriterGirl on this one too, follow you gut or your wallet!  I'm choosing USC because I got a fellowship and because it fits my career goals more and also because as much as I love NY, I love change even more.
> 
> Good luck guys in the decision making process!!



I agree, NYC is amazing, I've lived there too. I craved the college life because the majority of universities don't have campuses, however that better prepares you for the so called real world.

Also, the law school?? Damn, thats amazing! What'd you get on your LSAT? My score was abysmal. :/


----------

